# S&W M&P 9mm... What is your thoughts?



## Medic7 (May 18, 2012)

Looking to purchase a M&P 9mm with thumb safety and range kit. Was wondering what the consortium's opinion of this handgun is for trigger pull and personal experiences.

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would not do it. We are not allowed to post links to other forums, otherwise I'd send ya to a thread about the 9mm M&Ps as of late.

Apparently the 45 and 40 versions do not suffer from accuracy problems... But there are a fair share of complaints about the 9mm M&Ps. The accuracy seems to suck on them, and people are trying to fix the issues. Some are putting in aftermarket barrels and stronger recoil springs. Apparently, there is a lock time issue. The threads about it go on for pages, and it seems to have supporting documentation - not just some people's opinions.

I bought an M&P 9mm Shield, and I really like it. When the M&P line comes out with the same trigger as the Shield - I'd like to buy a fullsize 9mm M&P. But not with this issue until it goes away


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

I have an M&P Shield and M&P 9C (no safety, Crimson trace laser). I like it alot. Over the years I have owned many semi auto pistols in 9mm. I personally don't buy the accuracy complaints, I think they are bunk. I shoot VERY well with it. When I bought it I looked at the Walther PPQ, Springfield XDM, Sig 250, HK 2000SK, Ruger LC9 and ended up with the S&W. All good pistols in their own way. Some are very heavy. Some have long double action trigger pulls. Some striker fired, some SA/DA. All of them have a different feel and controls. Handle them and make your own decision. Don't rely on internet gossip.


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

I have heard a of people having issues with the m&p9 on the web, but nevre in person. Maybe I have been lucky but mine shoots great, better than me. I also bought the Version with the thumb safety, #206301.

If you are worried about it, you could always buy the .40 and then a 9mm barrel. Then you have both covered.


----------



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm very happy with my M&P 9mm FS. I'm not crazy about a manual safety on a pistol.

_


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

I have the M&P full-size 9mm with the 1911 style thumb safety love it! Especially since I added the cheap ~$12 houge grips, no accuracy problems, great trigger all around great gun. my 1st handgun in fact!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent weapon, rent one and try it at a range and judge for yourself .......JJ


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I own 3 full size 9mm M&Ps (with thumb safety), 3 compact M&P 9mm M&Ps (with thumb safety) and 2 mid size 45acp M&Ps (with thumb safety), all also have Crimson Trace installed on them. I have had zero problems with any of them. My first M&P full size 9mm easily has more than 5k rounds fired. APEX duty kits installed in the full size and mid size. I have M&Ps and 4 1911s. I had the Sig Sauer bug and the Glock bug (attended the Armorer course 3 times over the years). 
I carry the full Size 9mm daily for CCW and my wife carries her compact 9mm. I truly enjoy the M&P. I have a 9mm shield on order as well.


----------



## oneoclock (Aug 4, 2011)

M&P 9c absolutely no problems with mine. Love the way it shoots. It's a little fat for me to conceal comfortably, but very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Fabius (Jun 10, 2007)

My M&P 9 is my favorite pistol. If anyone is complaining about accuracy problems, its operator error. I have thousands of rounds through mine without a single gun related malfunction and i'm more accurate with it than with Glocks, XD's or SIGs. Only my 1911 matches it.

I replaced my Glock 23 and my FNP-40 with an M&P 40 then bought the 9c and just recently the Shield 40. Best polymer handgun design on the market.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My shooting buddy and fellow USPSA participant shoots a M&P Pro 9mm and if there is an accuracy problem with his gun I would hate to see him with an accurate gun. The gun serves him well. I can not shoot it very good however but then I shoot mostly CZ, so it is a very different gun when in my hands. If you were to ask me or my buddy, at least his M&P is a great weapon and he can shoot holes through holes with it. I would not be afraid to own one based on what I have witnessed. 

RCG


----------



## ohccw9 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine shoots great! 1500 rds shot no failures. Winchester white box 115gr. ammo. trigger is a little stiff but is getting better the more I shoot it.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a 9c as well and have no accuracy issues with it whatsoever. I had a couple FTE's the first time out but not a single issue with it since then.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

+1 M&P9 here.

Cannon


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I currently own 2 M&Ps. Both compact. 1 in 9mm one in .45ACP. I love them both. This 9c had a Mass trigger, and that was almost an ender on it. But I chose to do an Apex. 
I had a 9FS, but rarely Carried it and couldn't justify it just for IDPA. Especially when my 9c is just as accurate (just last week, 2 in one hole and full 3 shot group under 1.5" in IDPA competition at speed), so I traded it to a friend who had another 9c. I wish I still had that one too, but I foolishly traded it for a Glock 36. 
Shorter version, I love my M&Ps and have had absolutely no issues with any of them. They are also the second most popular in IDPA (based on gun survey of shooters at 2012 Nationals)
ETA: and I just got an M&P22 for cheaper practice. Not as constantly accurate, but I am having a bit of a time trying to find various 22s to see which it likes.


----------

